# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  małe pryszcze podskórne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od około roku mam na policzkach popękane naczynka i w dodatku małe pryszczyki pod skórą, takie niewyczuwalne ręką. Nie wiem co mam robić , jak mam to leczyc? Czy to są jakieś przebarwienia?
Dodam, ze stosuję antykoncepcje hormonalną.
Najgorsze jest to ze jak nałożę podkład to po kilku godzinach wszystko mi wychodzi, nie mogę tego zatuszować.
Czy ktoś mi pomoże?
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.,.

----------


## Hanna

Te małe pryszczyki mogą być spowodowane leczeniem hormonalnym. Gdy decydujemy się na takie leczenie, wówczas mile widziana jest suplementacja wspomagająca prace takich narządów jak wątroba, nerki, żołądek...
Warto zrobić próby wątrobowe, ponieważ nieprawidłowa praca wątroby odpowiada za większość chorób skóry.
Pozdrawiam

----------

